# Fatal error in search?



## SDKath (Jun 12, 2008)

I am getting this message when I try to search TUG BBS.

Any ideas why?

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 20971520 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 525806 bytes) in /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/search.php on line 1033

Katherine


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 13, 2008)

what term are you searching for?  I was able to execute a search on "timeshare" with relative ease...and that returned alot of threads =)


----------



## SDKath (Jun 13, 2008)

"week 5", looking for my weight loss thread.


----------



## swift (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't know why, maybe Doug can tell us, but if I type in "Week 5" in the search I also get:

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 20971520 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 525883 bytes) in /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/search.php on line 1033


However, if I type in "Weight Loss" the search works and your thread comes up.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't know why, but it's the word "week" - try it by itself.


----------



## swift (Jun 13, 2008)

Probably too many posts with that choice in it.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm not sure of the reason why "week" causes a problem, but there is a solution for your specific search.

Even if "week" were an acceptable word for a TUG search, you wouldn't be able to search successfully for any multiple-word phrase in quotes, such as "week 5". The TUG search function doesn't handle quoted phrases, nor does it handle words with fewer than four letters/characters.

Thus, the solution for searches which include quotes or short words is to use Google. Go to Google and enter *tugbbs.com* as part of any search of the TUG BBS database. For your specific search, you would also enter "week 5" (in quotes) and any other search term you want as a qualifier. That specific search comes up with only a couple of valid hits.


----------

